# Prolapsed hemipenes-warning graphic photos



## Grendel (Apr 9, 2012)

So Have not checked on my tegus for about 36hrs (they live in outside enclosure) and when I did I found the male with this prolapse. It did not look good but I still attempted to soak him in sugar water for about 24 hrs to see if it would reduce. It did not and started to turn dark in color and began to have an odor. 
I amputated it with a scalpel and cauterized the edge. Put some tripple antibiotic ointment on. It has been 3 days and he is looking good, sunning, eating. Does not seem to be effected. I'm not sure if this was just one side that prolapsed or is he done as far as reproducing. 

[attachment=4184]
soaking
[attachment=4185]
did not go back in
[attachment=4186]
post amputation
[attachment=4188]
the culprit


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

Holy crap! I guess you saved yourself a few bucks at the vet!


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 9, 2012)

It seems that reptiles show "handedness" and most males copulate with the right hemipenes. Since it appears that the right one in this case is fine, perhaps future reproduction will be ok.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 9, 2012)

poor little guy that looks like it hurt for him


----------



## tegutattoos (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine is going through the same thing any advice ? Mine is not eating and is looking a bit of weight I've tried sugar soaking, trying to get it back in now it's turning darker and i think i might have to do the same...


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it a hemipenes or cloacal prolapse? If you are not entirely sure, get a vet examination. Either can be potentially life threatening. At the least, it is quite painful I'm sure.


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jul 9, 2012)

ewwwwwyyyy


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn dude you're hardcore lol.

It looks like a morel mushroom


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like Im on the weird side of Tegu talk again...


----------



## Neeko (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow... as long as he's ok good job!


----------



## Grendel (Jul 10, 2012)

He's doing great, I even caught him mating with my female with his remaining member a month ago.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 11, 2012)

Good to hear he's still a lady's man! •?•


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 11, 2012)

Now thats a demonstration in persistence!


----------

